# Teichreinigung



## b**star (27. März 2018)

Hallo sehr geehrtes Forum,

meine Teich ist nun einige Jahre alt und ich möchte nun den Grund reinigen.
Da mein Teich klein ist, lohnt sich für mich die Anschaffung eines Schlammsaugers nicht.
Deshalb meine Frage, kann mir jemand gegen Entgeld einen Schlammsauger für ein paar Stunden
ausleihen.
Leider habe ich auch bei den ganzen Mietfirmen keinen gefunden.
Ich komme aus Speyer.

Viele Grüße 
Bio


----------

